# loft orientation



## james_606 (Feb 11, 2007)

what is the best loft orientation? landing board facing east? what about aviaries orientation? thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

james_606 said:


> what is the best loft orientation? landing board facing east? what about aviaries orientation? thanks.


Most people try to face thier lofts to the south. That gives the birds the most sunlight exposure. If you can, try to avoid anything facing North. The wind is a killer in the winter time.
Of course, I don't know where you are, so that may not even be an issue. It sure is here.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, the loft front should face south , if i could do it all over again i would build my house facing south also!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Yep, the loft front should face south , if i could do it all over again i would build my house facing south also!


Yep, my back yard faces south, so the coop faces north.  

I got to be able to see all what goes on from my kitchen window. I think living in Florida the cold wind is really not an issue. I usually put visqueen up over any Northern exposures in the winter, and it works fine.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

James, It is always best to have your landing board where the birds land against the most normal wind in your area at Loft Altitude if possible as they have much more CONTROL LANDING just as an airplaine takeks off & lands against the wind when possible!! Some areas ground level winds like where I live come from the Southwest as the winds circle in some valleys, not always the same as the wind aloft at higher altitudes. Of course ya want Sun to reach into the loft, Windows, etc. on the South Side, Skylights if not possible for this.....
Happy


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm pretty far up north, and my small loft faces east, so it will be protected from the west winds (blow almost constantly). It's right up agenst my garage for more protection.
The birds get morning sun, summer and winter.
When it's hot (Yes contrary to popular belief, It can get hot up here!) It is in the shade in the afternoon.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Right now, my loft faces north. I know that is not the optimal direction, but with the placement of my back yard and the loft combined, I had to face it north. I am in the process of preparing to add an additional 12' of length onto the existing loft and when I do, I am going to turn the loft to the east. It will be protected against the north and west winds and since most of our rain comes from the west, that will help also. It will be protected somewhat on the east by our house and trees.


----------

